# Blade Guards



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

I was noticing on a recent thread about push sticks that in many of the photos, the push sticks were shown on table saws without a blade guard in place.

I know that sometimes, some blade guards can't be used--dados and other non-thru cuts, for example. What is your personal policy about using the blade guards on your power tools? What is the reasoning behind the policy?


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

My blade guard has been hanging up on the wall ever since I put my table saw together. Now I do use the riving knife all the time though. To me the blade guard is just to big to use it safely. For an example you have a board 3 inches wide and you need to rip it to 1 1/4 inches the blade guard gets in the way to safely push the board thru to make the cut. Where the riving knife doesn't.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't use a guard on the table saw. I do use the guard on the jointer. The guard on the miter saw doesn't get in the way except for changing blades so I leave it on.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't use the blade guard on my table saw. And I consider myself very safety conscience. 
I'm convinced the blade guard can actually cause a safety issue on my saw. (Now I'll get in trouble for that statement). Guards have improved over the years, but it is up to each of us to make the call as to our own personal safety. 
When buying used equipment, you may find the safety has been removed. You should avoid the purchase if you want a safety because to buy these accessories separately is expensive. 
The only safety I have removed is on my table saw.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess it is up to the individual, there are probably more accidents on a table saws than any other woodworking tool, yet we have a range of those that either never install them or remove them before using the machine to those that will only purchase a saw with built in technology to prevent flesh contact with the blade.

My theory is that if you believe the tool is going to bite you it probably will, if you understand the tool the chances of an injury are greatly reduced.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I removed the blade guard on my first table saw because it was always in the way. Everytime I needed to make dado cuts or narrow cuts, I had to remove it and then reinstall it. One time I just got lazy about reinstalling it and I noticed the way, way better vision of what I was seeing and doing without the guard. After that, every table saw I have ever owned never had the blade guard installed. 
I am a little nervous about someone else using it without the guard though. I usually just make their cuts myself. 

Someone can misinterpret this as an excuse for not using it, but I personally feel safer without it. I NEED to see what I am doing.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

FrankC said:


> I guess it is up to the individual, there are probably more accidents on a table saws than any other woodworking tool, yet we have a range of those that either never install them or remove them before using the machine to those that will only purchase a saw with built in technology to prevent flesh contact with the blade.
> 
> My theory is that if you believe the tool is going to bite you it probably will, if you understand the tool the chances of an injury are greatly reduced.


Well said. Once the flesh has contacted the blade, it's too late. 
We have an injury. Usually severe.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

On my table saw my blade guard gets in the way more often than not, so I tend to leave it off. It also blocks the view of the blade, and the blade you can't see is usually the one that bites you. The riving knife stays though


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont have the one for mine anymore. I like being able to see my blade. I try and be very careful.


----------

